# Hard or soft paint?



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm relatively new to detailing and want to start learning to machine polish. I'm doing plenty of research but I'm not sure how I know if I have soft or hard paint.

I have a 2012 BMW 5 series with the usual swirls and a bit of what looks like holograms from the dealer doing some machine work.

I want to look at correcting this myself but not sure about which route to go product wise as I don't know how to tell how hard the paint is.

Tips would be welcome, and please move to right section if needs be!

Cheers.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Whilst each car needs to be assessed individually for hardness, generally BMWs tend to have pretty hard paint.

As for products, at minimum you'll need a range of pads (from hard to soft) and a couple of compounds. It's then about experimentation and finding which pad/compound combination gives you the level of correction you are after. General rule is start out with a soft pad and gentle compound and work up until you get the results you want.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It is pretty easy to assess that you are dealing in hard German paint, but it's always best to do a test spot first:thumb: to be honest there is no point in using a soft finishing pad on your paint type, your best option is to start with a white polishing pad like Chemical Guys Hex logic pads and polish from KochChemie :thumb: I highly recommend their M2 01 p which AV used many times to remove swirls and dealer marks they also do a cutting compound as well, H8 02:thumb: I would say you would need to get the orange cutting pad, green medium pad and white pad, also they do smaller pads to get into the tight spaces, but you will need to get a smaller backing plate for your DA that you haven't got yet:buffer:. Now this information is only for your paint type, as other paint types are different in their makeup :thumb: but as always I strongly advise you get your self a scrap panel (if you can get the same colour & make) and practice your technique :thumb: this will then give you the confidence to go and remove the defects within the paint:wave:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I use the Scholl range of pads and polishes and they are excellent on German paint. Scholl is a German brand!

As mentioned above, BMW is normally pretty damn hard and tough going especially on dual action polisher.

The Scholl white spider pad is excellent for removing swirls and deeper defects.

I also use a Lake Country thin foamed wool pad which is rarely (if ever) mentioned on here. It is a superb cutting pad on a DA and the smaller 3 inch pad is the best spot pad I have used to date for targeting specific scratches and smaller areas with Scholl S3 XXL.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

As Chongo says above, BMW paint is generally rock hard, If it's like the paint on my Beemer I could attack it with a chisel and not make a dent, strange thing is the daughters white one (Same colour but a year older) is relatively soft in comparison and neither have had any aftermarket paint. Just to be on the safe side as it's your first attempt I'd still start of with your least aggressive combo and work up from there, Test spot or an old panel, definitely the way forward buddy.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

be sure to take some paint depths to make sure its safe to machine first. being a 2012 car i would say its ok but its good practice to check.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Sawel said:


> I use the Scholl range of pads and polishes and they are excellent on German paint. Scholl is a German brand!
> 
> As mentioned above, BMW is normally pretty damn hard and tough going especially on dual action polisher.
> 
> ...


To aggressive for someone who has never machined polished a car before :thumb:


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

Great advice as always, defo going to start with the least aggressive and work my way back. If I can get an old panel I will, or maybe practice on the wife's! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

chongo said:


> To aggressive for someone who has never machined polished a car before :thumb:


But just about aggressive enough to machine polish a BMW on a DA.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

I have hard paint too the best combo I used (opinion) was a MF cutting pad and a white/orange foam for finishing. 
I had 105/205 used it's a treat and not much effort of any! 2 passes and gone.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I would do a test spot first, before you go in all guns blazing.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what is the difference between mf and foam pads and cutting performance


----------

